# Haunt pics 2006



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So I'm new to the forum and I dont know who knows what so I will submit a link to pics of my haunt last year. I usually have a maze in the basement but we have been under renovation for the last 2 years. It is time I get off my butt and get this haunt open again. Anyways here ya go...

http://members.aol.com/noahfentz/haunt2006.html

Noah Fentz (its Jeff)
New Jersey
_http://members.aol.com/noahfentz_

Unofficial Halloween-l Photopage
_http://members.aol.com/noahfentz/fotopage.html_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job, but I think I might have mentioned that before!? LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Jeff - I'm Kellie....

Great pics! I love the barred windows with the hands and glowing eyes!

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OH NO!!! Another JEFF??? Is that possible? The world must be reversing on its axis.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good looking pics.

Nice use of lighting. 

Really good job.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking good!!!
I really like the "Thoma Tarpits"
Or is it "MONEYpits"?
Haha, great job!

Can't wait to see what you can cook up for next year!
.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Those poor inspectors.....they were just doin' their jobs........


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Very Sweet, Indeed! Your place has a lot of ambiance. Great lighting, too!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Jeff..... I think I remember you from when I was a "Creep Crafters" member. You'll love it here!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I never got to see your pics yet so this is a treat for me! I love exploring the haunts!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I can't wait to check them out! Your show and tell at Ironstock was super!


----------

